# No bonuses.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lyft is being cheap. I haven't seen a bonus of any sorts in the few days that i've been back online.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

June132017 said:


> I haven't seen a bonus of any sorts in the few days that i've been back online.


Bonus incentives are market-driven. The more ants to saturate your market, the less incentive for Lyft to offer bonuses.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Bonus incentives are market-driven. The more ants to saturate your market, the less incentive for Lyft to offer bonuses.


Here in Chicago both platforms are still suffering massive driver shortages. Yet still Lyft offers nothing this week. And if you're lucky enough to get a PPZ at all, it's like $3 compared to Uber's constant $10 - $40 surges.

It's almost as if Lyft has given up trying to compete. Or they are biding their time waiting for Uber to spend itself to death.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't know what the hell Lyft is doing, to be honest. The only thing I can think of is they're making so much money on the rides that are being given because crazy high prices and not passing any of it off to the drivers, that it's making up for all the passengers that can't get rides. 🤷‍♀️ Lyft is so stubborn though, it'll be a cold day in Hell before they go back and try to make things right with drivers.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Let's hope hell freeze's over.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Yep, nothing to see here either.
I think they have these various algorithms they are running and they trust they will solve all their problems like a magic formula. Take here, give here, freeze there. AI, is all it is.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Last night at bar close they were offering me a whopping $1.65 power zones. 🤣. That's cute 🙄🤮


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

🤣 My Uber Quest 6/14-6/18:







P







View attachment 600453


🤣 Lyft beginning Monday 6/14:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

All I have are guaranteed earnings on Lyft. I don't remember the exact numbers but it came out to like $12 a ride. On Uber I average 3-4x that. Plus that would force me to drive more than my one a ride a week for them. So I'll have to pass.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I’ve NEVER had a single guarantee on Lyft in 3,5 years and 10,000 rides.
I don’t even know what that means.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> I’ve NEVER had a single guarantee on Lyft in 3,5 years and 10,000 rides.
> I don’t even know what that means.


😂🤣 you're not missing much. They guarantee you'll make a certain amount of money in a certain amount of rides. So let's say they give you a guarantee of $200 for 20 rides. So you give 20 rides within the time frame they give you and if you don't make $200 on those 20 rides, they will pay you the difference you fell short. So if you only made $170 off of 20 rides they will give you a $30 bonus. As always these are set up to not help you but to help them. If it ends up where you need one or two more rides and it's looking like they're going to owe you a good amount, they won't give you those last couple rides or they will give you a really long ride where you get paid for actually doing the work, oftentimes putting you outside of your area and making you deadhead back. If it's down to the wire that deadheading back oftentimes prevent you from getting your last ride needed to complete the guarantee. Basically they're not going to put themselves in the position where they just give you free money


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> 😂🤣 you're not missing much. They guarantee you'll make a certain amount of money in a certain amount of rides. So let's say they give you a guarantee of $200 for 20 rides. So you give 20 rides within the time frame they give you and if you don't make $200 on those 20 rides, they will pay you the difference you fell short. So if you only made $170 off of 20 rides they will give you a $30 bonus. As always these are set up to not help you but to help them. If it ends up where you need one or two more rides and it's looking like they're going to owe you a good amount, they won't give you those last couple rides or they will give you a really long ride where you get paid for actually doing the work, oftentimes putting you outside of your area and making you deadhead back. If it's down to the wire that deadheading back oftentimes prevent you from getting your last ride needed to complete the guarantee. Basically they're not going to put themselves in the position where they just give you free money


Yea, never had that in my market. 
Ive had tiers like $150 for 70 rides + $40 for 90 rides + $65 for 105 rides, which was added after reaching each tier. I don’t remember exact numbers, that was years ago.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Yea, never had that in my market.
> Ive had tiers like $150 for 70 rides + $40 for 90 rides + $65 for 105 rides, which was added after reaching each tier. I don’t remember exact numbers, that was years ago.


I remember those. I don't get those anymore. 😅 Although I know drivers who do


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

KC has two bonuses this week.

$100 bonus for 10 rides Mo-Th.
$100 bonus for 10 rides Fr-Su.

Got my first one already. Did exactly 10 rides for Lyft. Took me 6.5 hours over two days (I'm a PTer).
Just waiting for the weekend to roll around to do another (exactly) 10 rides for Lyft. Should be able to knock that out in 3-4 hours (typical weekend demand).

Should gross between $500 and $600 (including bonus) for 10ish hours of work. Fine by me.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NGOwner said:


> KC has two bonuses this week.
> 
> $100 bonus for 10 rides Mo-Th.
> $100 bonus for 10 rides Fr-Su.
> ...


Is that a KC thing or a "let's get the drivers who are not driving out driving" thing?


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I think it is driver by driver.

I personally haven't given a Lyft ride since 5/7 when I chased and cashed in on a different bonus. Uber's been a different story; I drive more regularly for Uber as Uber regularly offers surges, which Lyft does not.

Now Lyft sent me these two bonuses, and low and behold, I'm driving for them again until I earn the bonus. Then back to Uber to collect surge and >$60/20 ride quest monies.

No bonus, no surge, no streak, no >$60/20 ride quests, no drive. I'm not a charity. Simple as that.

[NG]Owner


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

No bonus after you complete the 100.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

There they go being cheap again. No streak bonus today? Seriously considering taking the day off.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

I've been offered the hefty 1 daily Bonus Streak with Lyft per week for the last 3 weeks. I think it's been about a month since I drove with Lyft. Lyft's clientele in my market predominantly possess a ghetto and/or entitled mentality and are non-tippers anyway. As I propose to my fellow drivers often, rideshare is the only service-oriented industry whose clientele seems to view tipping as a non-issue or worse, non-deserved. I find these folks rude. I say they're akin to the jackasses that are a waiter's/waitress's nightmare. They want top of the line service because...?Leaving that forlorn employee NOTHING for the millions and millions of glasses of water and napkins dispensed. So I'm not missing the headache combined with long-distance pickups for paltry fares. I'm sure I'll be balking at their offers this week too.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> I've been offered the hefty 1 daily Bonus Streak with Lyft per week for the last 3 weeks. I think it's been about a month since I drove with Lyft. Lyft's clientele in my market predominantly possess a ghetto and/or entitled mentality and are non-tippers anyway. As I propose to my fellow drivers often, rideshare is the only service-oriented industry whose clientele seems to view tipping as a non-issue or worse, non-deserved. I find these folks rude. I say they're akin to the jackasses that are a waiter's/waitress's nightmare. They want top of the line service because...?Leaving that forlorn employee NOTHING for the millions and millions of glasses of water and napkins dispensed. So I'm not missing the headache combined with long-distance pickups for paltry fares. I'm sure I'll be balking at their offers this week too.


I had one too most days. Except for Saturday and Sunday. What the heck is up with that?


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

I don't know. But Lyft's certainly not going to retain quality drivers at base rates. That being said, you've got drivers that'll take whatever they can get because rideshare is theirborinary income. That's not my story. I work fulltime so rideshare is side income for me.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

lost me and always was a 5.0 and have many say I think you should be paid more we need you and people like you..


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

After only doing 1 ride for Lyft in a month as a new driver, I got an offer this weekend for a bonus of $200 for 15 rides and $300 for 35 rides. Makes me want to do Lyft this weekend.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

EasyRider1 said:


> After only doing 1 ride for Lyft in a month as a new driver, I got an offer this weekend for a bonus of $200 for 15 rides and $300 for 35 rides. Makes me want to do Lyft this weekend.


They offer new driver 7100~7800$ garantee in 200 rides 
But new driver Only


----------



## Carlton G Long (Aug 14, 2021)

mrwhts said:


> ...have many say I think you should be paid more...


Nice to hear but it doesn't pay the bills. Pretty empty statement, actually.

Now if a pax says, "I think you should be paid more so here is a $5.00 tip to put my money where my mouth is..." it would mean a lot more.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Carlton G Long said:


> Nice to hear but it doesn't pay the bills. Pretty empty statement, actually.
> 
> Now if a pax says, "I think you should be paid more so here is a $5.00 tip to put my money where my mouth is..." it would mean a lot more.


Many riders tell me that too, however, Lyft already way overcharge them so they wouldn't even tips .

The Tip rate is at it's new record low lol


----------

